# Going Full Suspension Down To Three Options



## brianq53 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys im finally making the jump to a full suspension but having trouble deciding what to get. Im 6'4" 235lbs i ride XC single track. I am having trouble deciding between three bikes all 29er, The Santa Cruz Tallboy AL 29er (3,000), The Specialized Camber Comp 29er(2,700) or the Trek Rumblefish Elite 29er (3,200). I am also open to any better suggestions within the 3g price range. Thanks in advanced for any opinions.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know the specs of each but since you've narrowed it down to three I'll assume you've done all the spec comparisons already. 

Go with the one that lights your fire, IMO.


----------



## brianq53 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have researched them im just not too knowledgeable as to whether certain differences are better or worse. 



Specialized Camber Comp

FRAME	M5 hydroformed tubing, 29" geometry, tapered HT, PF30 BB, Command Post routing, 142mm dropouts, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, replaceable derailleur hanger, bolt-on cable guides, 110mm travel
REAR SHOCK	Custom Fox Triad II, custom for 29er on-the-fly 3-position compression switch 1) Lock out 2) Open 3) ProPedal, rebound adj., 200x49mm
FORK	Fox Float Evolution RL 29, open bath damper, tapered steerer, LO and reb adj., standard drop-outs, 110mm travel
HEADSET	1-1/8 and 1-1/2" Threadless, Campy style upper with 1-1/2" lower, cartridge bearings
STEM	Specialized XC, 3D forged alloy, 4-bolt, 31.8mm clamp, adjustable rise, S: 60mm, M: 75, L:90, XL/XXL:105mm
HANDLEBARS	Specialized XC Mini-Riser, 7050 butted alloy, 720mm wide, 10mm rise, 10º backsweep, 6º upsweep, 31.8mm
GRIPS	Specialized lock-on, S/M: Grappler, Others: Grappler XL
FRONT BRAKE	Custom Avid Elixir 7 SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed semi-metallic pad, HS-1 rotor S/M:180mm, Others: 200mm
REAR BRAKE	Custom Avid Elixir 7 SL, hydraulic disc, alloy backed semi-metallic pad, HS-1 rotor S/M:160mm, Others: 180mm
BRAKE LEVERS	Custom Avid Elixir 7 SL hydraulic, tool-less reach adj.
FRONT DERAILLEUR	SRAM X7, 10-speed, S3 direct mount for DMD, top-pull
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano XT Shadow M780, 10-speed, GS medium cage
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano SLX M660, 10-speed, trigger
CASSETTE	SRAM PG-1030, 10-speed, 11-36t
CHAIN	KMC X-10, 10-speed, w/ reusable Missing Link, nickel plates
CRANKSET	Custom SRAM S-1250, 10-speed XC Trail double, PF30 spindle, S: 170mm, Others: 175mm
CHAINRINGS	36/22, w/ alloy guard
BOTTOM BRACKET	SRAM PF30, OS press-in bearing, sealed cartridge
PEDALS	Resin Test Ride Pedals with toe clips, CEN std.
RIMS	Roval 29, alloy disc, 26mm wide, 32h
FRONT HUB	Specialized Hi Lo disc, laser-etched logo, OS 24 end caps, sealed cartridge bearing, RWS, 32h
REAR HUB	Specialized Hi Lo 142+ disc, laser-etched logo, double-sealed cartridge bearing, 12mm thru-axle, 32h
FRONT TIRE	Specialized Purgatory Control, 60 TPI, 2Bliss ready aramid bead, dual-compound, 29x2.2"
REAR TIRE	Specialized Ground Control, 60 TPI, 2Bliss ready aramid bead, 29x2.1"
SADDLE	Body Geometry Henge Comp, hollow Cr-Mo rails, 143mm width
SEATPOST	2014 butted alloy, single bolt setback, 30.9mm, S/M: 350mm, Others: 400mm
SEAT BINDER	34.9mm clamp ID, alloy collar w/ QR, black

Santa Cruz Tallboy AL
REAR DER: Shimano M663 SGS (SLX) 10spd
FRONT DER: Shimano M591 (Deore) 10spd
SHIFTERS: Shimano M591 (Deore) 10spd
CRANKSET: Shimano M590 24/32/42 (Deore) 9spd
BOTTOM BRACKET: Included w/ crankset
CASSETTE: Shimano HG 62, 11-36 10spd
CHAIN: KMC X10 10spd 9spd
BRAKES: Avid Elixir 1 w/ 160mm rotors
BARS: Easton EA30 low riser 685mm
STEM: Easton EA30, 31.8mm
GRIPS: Lizard Skin Charger
HEADSET: Cane Creek 10
SEAT POST: Easton EA30
SADDLE: WTB Volt Sport
WHEELS: WTB Laserdisc XC rims laced to Shimano M525 hubs w/ DT 14 gauge spokes, brass nipples
TIRES: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 wire
TUBES: Maxxis .8mm tubes

Trek Rumblefish

Frame
Alpha Platinum Aluminum main frame & stays w/ABP Convert, magnesium swing link, G2 Geometry, E2 tapered head tube, replaceable derailleur hanger, 120mm travel
Front suspension
Fox 32 Float RL, Trek DRCV air spring, lockout, rebound, custom G2 Geometry, 51mm offset crown, E2 tapered steerer, 15QR thru axle, 120mm travel, tuned by Trek in California
Rear suspension
Fox Performance Series Float RP-2 w/DRCV, ProPedal, rebound; 7.25x1.875", tuned by Trek in California
Sizes
15.5, 17.5, 19, 21, 23"
Wheels
Bontrager Rhythm Elite TLR Disc 29 wheel system, 15mm FCC front hub, 142x12mm rear hub, 28 hole, Tubeless Ready
Tires
Bontrager 29-4 Expert, 29x2.3"
Shifters
Shimano SLX M660-10, 10 speed
Front derailleur
Shimano SLX, direct mount
Rear derailleur
Shimano Deore XT M780 Shadow
Crank
Shimano M552, 42/32/22
Cassette
Shimano HG62-10 11-36, 10 speed
Pedals
n/a
Saddle
Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails
Seatpost
Bontrager Rhythm Elite, 31.6mm, zero offset
Handlebar
Bontrager Race Lite Low Riser, 31.8mm, 15mm rise, 9 degree sweep
Stem
Bontrager Rhythm Pro, 31.8mm
Headset
FSA NO.57E, E2, ACB sealed bearings
Brakeset
Shimano SLX M666 hydraulic disc brakes
Grips
Bontrager Race Lite, lock-on
Extras
Trek fork & shock sag meter, Bontrager shock pump


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

First off, I'd drop the Tallboy from the list. It's priced in the middle but would require a reasonable amount of extra cash to get it up to the spec-level of the others - Avid Elixir 1's, seriously???

That leaves you with the Specialized and the Trek. Of those two, I'd choose the Specialized because it's $500 cheaper - money which could be used for a whole host of other accessories etc.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

It was between the Camber and Stumpjumper for me. Both fit awesome and liked them both. In the end I went with the SJ just because it fit my riding style better and was better suited to taking me to where I want to go in mountain biking. I would have had no issues with the Camber if I wanted a pure XC bike. Plus the SJ was ~$500 cheaper than the Camber for the same year and trim level (2011 comp leftovers).


----------



## brianq53 (Aug 8, 2011)

R+P+K said:


> First off, I'd drop the Tallboy from the list. It's priced in the middle but would require a reasonable amount of extra cash to get it up to the spec-level of the others - Avid Elixir 1's, seriously???
> 
> That leaves you with the Specialized and the Trek. Of those two, I'd choose the Specialized because it's $500 cheaper - money which could be used for a whole host of other accessories etc.


:thumbsup: thanks for the advice


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

The VPP suspension set up is really awesome on the tallboy. Granted some of the parts are not as good as others the ride is pretty damn good.

I have not ridden the Trek, however the camber is also a very good bike. My riding buddy just got one and he loves it.


----------



## brianq53 (Aug 8, 2011)

fishrising said:


> It was between the Camber and Stumpjumper for me. Both fit awesome and liked them both. In the end I went with the SJ just because it fit my riding style better and was better suited to taking me to where I want to go in mountain biking. I would have had no issues with the Camber if I wanted a pure XC bike. Plus the SJ was ~$500 cheaper than the Camber for the same year and trim level (2011 comp leftovers).


My only issue is that it has a SRAM setup which i have on my hard tail and has been nothing but problems, so many problems in fact i switched to a shimano rear deralielur. My LBS is going to check for me what 2011 bikes they can get. How have you liked your SJ so far? Any issues?


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

FYI....the specs you posted for the Tallboy is the $2300 D XC package.

For $3000 you move to the R XC package where the specs improve a bit.

REAR DER: Shimano M780 SGS (XT) 10spd
FRONT DER: Shimano M781 (XT) 10spd
SHIFTERS: Shimano M660 (SLX) 10spd
CRANKSET: Shimano M552 24/32/42 10spd
BOTTOM BRACKET: Included w/ crankset
CASSETTE: Shimano HG 81, 11-36 (SLX) 10spd
CHAIN: Shimano HG 74 10spd
BRAKES: Avid Elixir 5's w/ 160mm rotors
BARS: TruVativ Stylo Team 680mm
STEM: TruVativ Stylo Race, 31.8mm
GRIPS: Lizard Skin Charger
HEADSET: Cane Creek 10
SEAT POST: Easton EA30
SADDLE: WTB Volt Race
WHEELS: Mavic TN 719 disc rims laced to Shimano M758 Front hub and M756 Rear hub (XT) w/ DT 14 gauge spokes, brass nipples
TIRES: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 folding
TUBES: Maxxis .8mm tubes

Your best bet is to throw a leg over all of them if possible. Those were the 3 models I was looking at and ended up with the Tallboy. The problem is I did not get to throw a leg over any of them but the Tallboy. I'm a 6'2", 270lb clyde and needed the larger sizes. Most shops could not commit to ordering the bigger size unless I committed to buying. Only one shop was willing to order without commitment to buy from me; the shop selling the Tallboy. So once I took a test ride and felt good on it I bought.

Do I wish I could of rode others? Yes, because I will always wonder if I picked the best bike I could of afforded at the time. But there were other factors I used as well....shop location, SC customer service rep, the LBS people.

Good luck!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

brianq53 said:


> My only issue is that it has a SRAM setup which i have on my hard tail and has been nothing but problems, so many problems in fact i switched to a shimano rear deralielur. My LBS is going to check for me what 2011 bikes they can get. How have you liked your SJ so far? Any issues?


Loving the SJ! I had my LBS put on SRAM x.9 shifters and a Command Post (on sale, last years too). No issues, it's got maybe 50 miles on it so far, got it 2 weeks ago. I'd expect to be bringing it back to my LBS in a bit after the cables stretch.


----------



## brianq53 (Aug 8, 2011)

My LBS has a 2011 Trek HiFi Deluxe 29er for 2 grand. Thoughts? Im thinking of going with this since its almost a grand cheaper. Lemme know what you guys think specs are below: As always thanks for your info!
RAMESET
Sizes	15.5, 17.5, 19, 21, 23"
Frame	6011 hydroformed butted aluminum mainframe & stays, G2 29" Geometry, top swing magnesium link, E2, ABP, 110mm travel
Front Suspension	Fox F100 RL 29 w/E2 steerer, custom G2 Geometry, 51mm offset crown, 100mm travel
Rear Shock	Fox Float RP-2, 2-position ProPedal, external rebound; 7.25x1.75"
WHEELS
Wheels	Bontrager FCC front hub, Shimano M525 SL rear hub; Bontrager Mustang Disc 29 32/28-hole rims
Tires	Bontrager 29-2, Team Issue, 29x2.1"
DRIVETRAIN
Shifters	SRAM X.7, 10 speed
Front Derailleur	Shimano SLX, direct mount
Rear Derailleur	SRAM X.9
Crank	Shimano M552, 44/32/22
Cassette	Shimano HG8110 11-36, 10 speed
Pedals	n/a
COMPONENTS
Saddle	Bontrager Evoke 2, chromoly rails
Seat Post	Bontrager Race, 31.6mm, 5mm offset
Handlebars	Bontrager Race Lite Big Sweep, 17 degree sweep
Stem	Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm
Headset	FSA 57 Orbit, E2
Brakeset	Avid Elixir 5 hydraulic disc brakes, 6-bolt; G3 185mm front, 160mm rear rotors
Extras	Trek fork and shock sag meter, Bontrager shock pump


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the 2011 Rumblefish. After test riding the Specialized and owning VPP Santa Cruz bikes, I wanted something different. I instantly liked the feel of the Trek. The first demo ride was amazing. It rails single track and is so comfy. I rode it back to back with my 5 Spot and Maverick Durance, and thought it was more comfortable than either. I was clearing a lot more obstacles on climbs that I could only manage with my Maverick. I like the Camber and Tallboy as well, but they just didn't feel like what I was looking for. Too cross-country to me. I wanted slightly more trail/AM. This fits the bill great. I will say if you go with Trek, ditch the stock tires for something better and convert the rims to tubeless immediately. Other than that, I got my 2011 on clearance for $1800. Spent another $1500 for full XO parts, Stans Arch rims with Hope Evo hubs, and tons of other carbon goodies. My bike is basically up to the Pro spec level (aside from the shock being RP-2 instead of the 3). I can't tell the difference. I have a buddy who spent 15 minutes on my bike and went out the next day and bought the Hifi for $1700 on clearance. His feels very close to mine, but with an inch less fork travel (which can be changed to 120mm if it has the spacers). Either way, all great bikes. I just liked all the nice features that Trek engineered into the RF - DRCV suspension, ABP swing arm, pressfit bottom bracket, optional 142 rear axle spacing, tapered head tube, G2 steering geometry (which can be a blessing or a curse if you want to upgrade forks down the road). That's my 2 cents..


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of my baby in between part change outs..










Figure I have about 500 miles on it since October.


----------



## robertr316 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 6' 3" and 215#, and I just ordered my Rumblefish Elite last night from my LBS. I also tested the Specialized Epic, Camber, and Stumpjumper, and the Tallboy and it came down to the Rumblefish and the Epic. When I rode both last night, I got on the Epic first. But when I sat on the Rumblfish, I knew it was the bike for me. 

When I started doing my homework, I would have sworn that I would have bought a Stumpjumper, but it just didn't feel right. The Rumblefish wasn't even on my list of bike to ride. Do yourself a favor, keep an open mind and ride as many bikes as you can. You don't have to pick the bike, the bike will pick you.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

The new Tallboy LT changes everything.


----------



## Generalcuz (Aug 3, 2008)

Add a Pivot 429 into the mix. Being a Clyde, I buckled down for a bit extra cash because the pivot points are super strong. Think about it.


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

Something I always point out on the clyde forum is that Santa Cruz bikes only have a 2 year warranty. Spesh and Trek both have a lifetime warranty (on the frame) for the original owner. That's an important consideration for us big boys.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

h_daddy said:


> Something I always point out on the clyde forum is that Santa Cruz bikes only have a 2 year warranty. Spesh and Trek both have a lifetime warranty (on the frame) for the original owner. That's an important consideration for us big boys.


One of the most important buying criteria for the big guys (6'6" 230 myself)

-E


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

The reason specialized and Trek have lifetime warranties is becuase their frames are crap and they need it. BTW: Santa cruz has a 2 year warranty with lifetime crash replacement not just a 2 year warranty, you are also forgetting santa cruz offers free bearing for life!. Owning a lot of mainstream biks I can honestly say that even though most companies offer "lifetime warranties" when you actualy try to get warranty service after X amount of years they try to charge a crash replacement fee so the warranties are not actually lifetime.

The specialized and trek bike are old suspension designs Heck I was riding FSR in the 90's. Go with something that has VPP, DW, etc you will be happy you did.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

While it's nice to have a lifetime warranty, I don't see it as a deal breaker.

Warranty, as I see it, is to cover manufacturer defects. Having a 3 years old bike that broke does not make it a defect, just an accident. 

However, VPP is not that new, but it can be pretty nice. It's not just de design, but FSR can provide a very good ride, and whatever the design, you'll find people that like it and people that hate it.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

proraptor said:


> The specialized and trek bike are old suspension designs Heck I was riding FSR in the 90's. Go with something that has VPP, DW, etc you will be happy you did.


LOL wut? Just because its still called FSR does not mean its 90's suspension tech. Don't buy in to the marketing hype. My Transition Bandit 29 doesnt have a fancy trademarked suspension design, yet it still manages to be super awesome.


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

For the sake of disclosure, I've never owned a Trek and had a Stumpjumper for a little less than a year- I'm not pushing my favorite brands. My sole experience with a warranty issue was with K2. I broke a swing-arm four months before the warranty was expired and they sent me a new one right away. I broke the frame two months after the warranty had expired and they told me that it was covered under their lifetime crash replacement guarantee and I could get a new frame for the bargain price of $800. I understand that my experience might have been different had I been dealing with a boutique operation like Santa Cruz but my resolve was that warranties are great, crash replacement is worthless. 

The VPP/DW vs FSR/horst link vs single pivot vs johny-come-lately debate is for another forum.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like Santa Cruz, but they don't make an XXL that I can tell......so I went with Spesh.....It'll be here on Tuesday.......Being tall narrows the choices, but at least we have some......


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

h_daddy said:


> For the sake of disclosure, I've never owned a Trek and had a Stumpjumper for a little less than a year- I'm not pushing my favorite brands. My sole experience with a warranty issue was with K2. I broke a swing-arm four months before the warranty was expired and they sent me a new one right away. I broke the frame two months after the warranty had expired and they told me that it was covered under their lifetime crash replacement guarantee and I could get a new frame for the bargain price of $800. I understand that my experience might have been different had I been dealing with a boutique operation like Santa Cruz but my resolve was that warranties are great, crash replacement is worthless.
> 
> The VPP/DW vs FSR/horst link vs single pivot vs johny-come-lately debate is for another forum.


I think it's a fair point. I haven't had to deal with a broken Santa Cruz frame so I have no personal experience with the crash replacement pricing. According to my LBS the prices for the crash replacement have always been reasonable but obviously it's not the same as being free. Would it influence my decision to buy or not buy? For me probably not since I am more interested in a brand that doesn't have a reputation for cracks in the first place but I understand anyone who feels differently.


----------



## azfishman (May 7, 2010)

I went with the RF Elite after narrowing it to a Mach 429 and the Trek. I'm 6'4" and 230 also, and I've always felt as if I was riding on top of a very tall bike until I got my RF. I sit in it, not on it. I never thought I would get a Trek or Spec, but this bike feels great. Another thing that my LBS mentioned was that at 4.7" of travel, it might be more trail/AM for a guy who is 180, but its more of an XC bike for us big boys. A few positives were the axle configurations, the ABP and the new DRCV forks and shocks are smooth and sweet. Also the 1 year no interest Trek Card helped ease the pain of the price tag. I upgraded the crankset to an XT 2x10 and could not be happier. The 2011 Bontrager tires had a very bad rep, but the stock tires that came with the bike have been great. Add the lifetime adjustments and frame warranty and its an easy decision. Sure the welds don't look like my Form Ti hardtail, but who gives a ****. This is my go to bike for 90% of my riding.....It's a fun bike, but in the end, its about what feels right to you.


----------

